# Frost Free Dates by Zip Code.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting little tool with percentages of a frost as Spring goes forward.

Regards, Mike

http://davesgarden.com/guides/freeze-frost-dates/#b


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Very interesting and useful post Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

It is about right for my area. May 2. Though we have had frost past that. This serves as a reminder that I should not get impatient and plant my new grass hay field yet. Or anything for that matter.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just got a Freeze Warning on my iPhone for tonight and tomorrow night.

Cool link, thanks Mike!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link Mike.


----------

